# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Afbouwen oxycodon

## ellen1957

Ik ben hier voor het eerst en zit met een vraag. Door een hernia in het verleden en meniscusoperatie kort geleden
ben ik verslaafd geraakt aan oxycodon. Ik heb het zelfs(heel stom)illegaal per internet besteld.Eerst hielp het voor alle pijn 
maar ik merkte op een gegeven moment dat ik er ook een "heerlijk"euforisch gevoel van kreeg. Ik ben heel verslavingsgevoelig dus het gevaar lag op de loer met deze medicatie. Uit schaamte durf ik niet naar mijn huisarts. Ik heb de afgelopen week zeker 100mg per dag geslikt.Nu wil ik er vanaf want realiseer mij maar al te goed dat dit de verkeerde kant opgaat. Wie heeft raad/advies coor mij hoe ik het het beste kan afbouwen,zonder de bekende afkick verschijnselen.Dus van 100mg naar niets.In hoeveel stappen minderen
en hoeveel mg per dag er af.
Ik hoop dat iemand(misschien uit eigen ervaring)mij dit kan vertellen want ik zit er behoorlijk mee!!!

Groet Ellen

----------

